# It has arrived!



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

It has just arrived at the dealer exactly one month after leaving the factory. I hope everyone in QC and those who have just left have a faster journey than me!
Big day is tomorrow  :lol:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> It has just arrived at the dealer exactly one month after leaving the factory. I hope everyone in QC and those who have just left have a faster journey than me!
> Big day is tomorrow  :lol:


Superb! You won't sleep tonight, we expect pictures to be posted as soon as you get home!

FYI - i'm still blown away with how good the car is, want to drive it all the time! Burnt a MK2 Roadster TTRS off the line twice today!


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Woohoo!! Finally.

So when are you picking it up???


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> It has just arrived at the dealer exactly one month after leaving the factory. I hope everyone in QC and those who have just left have a faster journey than me!
> Big day is tomorrow  :lol:


Wow! A month since leaving the factory. I sure hope mine is quicker - out of interest, where was the delay?

a) Ingolstad -> UK, or
b) UK -> dealer

Mine left the factory on the 14th I think but still not showing as being in the UK.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

It left Ingolstadt on 19/12 and arrived in the UK on 12/01. It went to Grimsby instead of my nearest port of Sheerness so I might have had it a few days earlier.
If no cars are shipped in the Christmas period and it actually left the factory on 04/01 then the journey was about 2 weeks


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I am picking it up tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

If Sheerness is your nearest port, I'll keep an eye out on the roads for the person with the biggest grin driving a TT in Kent

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes I'm based in Kent so if you see a silver TTS that's is me!

I drive around quite a lot and I haven't seem one mark 3 TT yet :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bet you can't wait now 
A sleepless night ahead I'm sure

Remember the pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

TTmad Chick said:


> Yes I'm based in Kent so if you see a silver TTS that's is me!
> 
> I drive around quite a lot and I haven't seem one mark 3 TT yet :?


There's a few near Brands Hatch, one even parked up at Ash today - however, still not seen another MK2 Samoa on the road.

Just one more sleep (or not)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> Yes I'm based in Kent so if you see a silver TTS that's is me!
> 
> I drive around quite a lot and I haven't seem one mark 3 TT yet :?


Fantastic news at last. I'm sure the wait will be worth it. Looking forward to pics. Mine's in QC but expecting it to leave Thursday/Friday. Then hopefully 2 weeks delivery. I'm hoping yours was delayed due to Xmas and subsequent backlog,I have the same situation on that QC is taking ages due to an assumed backlog. Day 10 in QC for me now.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Are we there yet? ;@)


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Congratulations on the day finally arriving, I'm sure it will be worth the wait!! Hope all goes smoothly for you. Enjoy.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

we want pics, we want pics, we want pics ;-)


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I have it now!!!! :lol: No pics yet as it was getting dark when I left the garage. Will try and get some tomorrow.
One question - about running in. In the handbook it talks about 2/3 of speed limit or something like that. What does this mean? Are there maximum revs I should be keeping it under? Don't want to ruin the engine...

It looks stunning and on the 20 mile home felt more comfortable than the MK2. The Super Sports seats are sublime.
Have driven it in comfort mode and will try Dynamic as soon as I can. I will never drive it in efficiency mode!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I have it now!!!! :lol: No pics yet as it was getting dark when I left the garage. Will try and get some tomorrow.
> One question - about running in. In the handbook it talks about 2/3 of speed limit or something like that. What does this mean? Are there maximum revs I should be keeping it under? Don't want to ruin the engine...
> 
> It looks stunning and on the 20 mile home felt more comfortable than the MK2. The Super Sports seats are sublime.
> Have driven it in comfort mode and will try Dynamic as soon as I can. I will never drive it in efficiency mode!


You didn't take pics of it in the handover room with all the lights etc?????

Forget the 2/3 speed, hammer it! (Efficiency mode used for sitting in the car figuring out the tech!!!!  )


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

No it was very cramped as they had 3 cars to handover!


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Good stuff. It is generally recommended to keep the revs to 2/3 of range for first 500 miles, then gradually increase. This will still mean circa 4,000 revs max. Engine speed (ie revs) are more important and relevant than actual speed (MPH) when running in. It is also worth letting the engine warm up as much as possible, particularly with the cold weather at present. If driving on motorways, try to vary your speed a little. Apart from that, just enjoy it!!


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you this is very useful


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Piffle.

Thrashed mine straight out the door


----------



## Hardrhino (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice choice... Look forward to seeing it around!

Running in... Don't thrash it and don't labour it ie constant speed for mile after mile.

Warm it up.... Then drive it.... 

Keeping the engine under load is the key but more difficult with the S-tronic 
Accelerate fairly hard some times and use the tiptronic to vary the revs.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Piffle.
> 
> Thrashed mine straight out the door


Me too. When I bought my last 2 cars (both VW) they told me the engines do plenty of miles in the factory in testing so there is little need to keep the revs down and run the engine in - not to say you can't but just its not necessary.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

I recon TTmadChic's been out constantly posing, hence lack of TT eye candy photos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

no not posing, been working this morning and out this afternoon. Waiting for the perfect place to take a photo :roll: 
Saw another Mark 3 in Canterbury - that's the first I have seen apart from mine...


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Piffle.
> ...


And VW told you no problems with emissions as well?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


Note to self & rusTTy_racer, don't buy a second hand car from Tom82 or placeborrick......;@) 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> > placeborick said:
> ...


2008 and 2014, so before the emissions scandals. and both cars were petrol


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Emissions scandal - just clever engineering in my book!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Emissions scandal - just clever engineering in my book!


Forget emissions, no photos is a scandal...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't believe there are no pics yet :-o

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I am very much looking forward to seeing some photos as I think Floret Silver is a very under-rated colour!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Tom82 said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Piffle.
> ...


Me too. Just let the oil get to temp before thrashing..


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I am very much looking forward to seeing some photos as I think Floret Silver is a very under-rated colour!


Well we all know how good chic's are at 'PT', we're now being TT teased instead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Audi dealer has said not to worry about running in  they have told me to enjoy myself so am off on a cross country route through Kent and East Sussex for the afternoon. Pictures have been taken and will soon be uploaded......


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Finally some photos...now off for a spin


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

First mk3 I have seen in silver, looks lovely 8) well worth the wait


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice, I see a silver one every day just now but it's not a TTS ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Lovely car TtMadChick. Looks awesome


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Colour is not as I imagined.

Could almost be an undercover cop car


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

TTmad Chick said:


> Finally some photos...now off for a spin


Looks great - the colour sets the alloys off a treat 

All these people delighted with their arrivals... does your head in... how long do these bl**dy weeks take to pass!!!!!!!

Enjoy


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Be patient Dreams1966 it will be worth the wait I'm sure ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice! But, it isn't running the TTS alloys! Anyone else notice this?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> Finally some photos...now off for a spin


Looks superb!!! Silver and silver S wing mirrors looks good.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Those alloys were an option on the TTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

gogs said:


> Those alloys were an option on the TTS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me no likey (compared to the OEM) but I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder...


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes i paid more for the alloys1
Have done 277 miles now and great fun driving on A and B roads 8)


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is that color available on the standard TT- it is gorgeous!!


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Is it March yet??


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I see a non TTS in floret silver most days, not sure if it's standard on other models but I know it's not special order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dreams1966 said:


> Is it March yet??


Almost ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Great choice! Looks amazing colour + wheels. Enjoy!


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Very sexy ride.

Am planning to meet Sweetz next Tuesday @ 8pm at the Malta Inn in Maidstone so he can check out my car's new @rse. Anyone who's about is welcome to drop by.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

That's very smart, I said it was underrated!


----------



## Ht1469 (Dec 12, 2015)

mackem47 said:


> Is that color available on the standard TT- it is gorgeous!!


Yes


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

SpudZ said:


> Nice! But, it isn't running the TTS alloys! Anyone else notice this?


Yeah I've seen these alloys more on the TT sport and never seen one on a TTS.

The TTS alloys does put the aggressiveness in the car's looks and sets it apart from a standard TT but as you say each to their own.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

General said:


> SpudZ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! But, it isn't running the TTS alloys! Anyone else notice this?
> ...


As they say a woman's touch soften's the sole (unless you've had a practise marriage)

Could be the beginnings of a Wolf in Sheep's clothing if was debadged to spank the unwary

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

4 exhaust pipes always gives the game away!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Personally think the alloys really suit it but then I don't like the standard TTS alloys at all


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

TTmad Chick said:


> 4 exhaust pipes always gives the game away!


My oil burner now has 4 pipes - a Black Sheep in Wolf's clothing

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> Yes i paid more for the alloys1
> 8)


They are free on the standard TT I think.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

They aren't free on the standard TT and are only an option for the SLine and TTS.
Have a look at the brochure and you will see the difference between my 19 inch twin spoke and the rest


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, additional cost and only as TTmad Chick says on Sline and TTS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah correct. Confusion comes from configuration saying starting from £0.00 for those 3options but upon electing the twin spoke, extra £450 is added to headline price.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

What's the betting she's also been out 'shopping' to get a new wardrobe to match her silvery sleuth

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Haven't got time as too busy driving the beast


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

Samoa said:


> What's the betting she's also been out 'shopping' to get a new wardrobe to match her silvery sleuth
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Behave yourself. Trip to hairdressers more likely.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

New outfit Lakeside > then hairdressers Tunbridge Wells > outfit doesn't match the hair > Bluewater & find lots that do > trip home to unload car > trip to Westgate for new shoes ...

Explains all the beast driving...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice to see some pics finally, glad you are enjoying it.  
Having done just under 3k miles in my TTS now, the noise is a little louder, she cracks and pops, and its just fan...(insert expletive)..tastic! So you have that to look forward to I hope!!



Samoa said:


> Note to self & rusTTy_racer, don't buy a second hand car from Tom82 or placeborrick......;@)


Why not? 1 careful owner, low mileage (my sciorrco did 24,000 miles in 6 years) and washed (properly - 2 buckets, wash, rinse, dry, polish, wax, etc) once per month


----------

